# wahoo and sword pics



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

feb 18th-19th charter with jeff and adam also caught 13 yellowfins but average 50 lbs not worth the pic


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

NIce work, solid fishing. The mixxed bag is awesome. Solid work and thanks for the report.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

nice job! its good to see the fish are still hanging around the rigs! do you know what the water temp was?:thumbup:


----------



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

Have mo idea on the water temp sorry


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice fish!!!


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Post! That Hoo has got to be over a 100.


----------

